# To BB or not to BB...



## Paul33

To BB or not to BB...?

That is the question but what is the answer? Trying to decide if I must spoil myself with love from myself...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Are you OK with the slightly restricted draw?
If so, a big fat definite Yes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

TheV said:


> Are you OK with the slightly restricted draw?
> If so, a big fat definite Yes!


I’m currently rolling like a gangsta with my sm25 firing at a huge 25w with the airflow closed to a few mm’s!

I’ve heard the flavour on these things is unreal and that’s the point isn’t it??


----------



## Silver

@Paul33

I love my BB. Mainly for its pocketability, no leaking, great flavour for me on fruity menthols, nice restricted lung hit draw as @TheV says above - and for its good battery life.

(I have the DNA 60 version and the Exocet atty inside.)

I would say if those features grab you then go for it.

However, if you want a device you can tinker with (i.e. building new coils, frequent rewicking / juice changing etc) then I don't advise it because its a bit of a schlepp to do that. Much easier on a conventional RDA/mod or on a BF RDA/squonker.

The pocketability and no-nonsense attributes are the best for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV

The flavor is fantastic with the right atty and the right build. I will definitely recommend you invest in a Exocet straight off the bat.

It does sound like the draw should be to your liking. 

It is in portability that this thing really shines though. It's the only piece of gear I take out of the house on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> I’m currently rolling like a gangsta with my sm25 firing at a huge 25w with the airflow closed to a few mm’s!
> 
> I’ve heard the flavour on these things is unreal and that’s the point isn’t it??



The flavour is more a function of the atty inside and the coil you put in.
I do think that the small chamber of the Exocet - combined with my RiaanRed fused clapton 2.5mm ID coil is giving me very good flavour. Its rich and dense. Quite amazing actually. When I first took a toot on it with this setup I was quite surprised at the flavour I got from it.


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> @Paul33
> 
> I love my BB. Mainly for its pocketability, no leaking, great flavour for me on fruity menthols, nice restricted lung hit draw as @TheV says above - and for its good battery life.
> 
> (I have the DNA 60 version and the Exocet atty inside.)
> 
> I would say if those features grab you then go for it.
> 
> However, if you want a device you can tinker with (i.e. building new coils, frequent rewicking / juice changing etc) then I don't advise it because its a bit of a schlepp to do that. Much easier on a conventional RDA/mod or on a RDA/squonker.
> 
> The pocketability and no-nonsense attributes are the best for me.


@Silver im not a fan of tinkering and building and wicking all the time. Once I’m happy it stays put!!

I’m saying that I do have the rda’s and rta’s to fiddle with and chop and change if I want!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

TheV said:


> The flavor is fantastic with the right atty and the right build. I will definitely recommend you invest in a Exocet straight off the bat.
> 
> It does sound like the draw should be to your liking.
> 
> It is in portability that this thing really shines though. It's the only piece of gear I take out of the house on a regular basis.


I think it’s the portability that I’m after. I’m a buyer in the scrap metal industry so I’m ALWAYS on the road or on site. It’s perfect for my pocket and for driving!

What is it like with the commercial coils?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> The flavour is more a function of the atty inside and the coil you put in.
> I do think that the small chamber of the Exocet - combined with my RiaanRed fused clapton 2.5mm ID coil is giving me very good flavour. Its rich and dense. Quite amazing actually. When I first took a toot on it with this setup I was quite surprised at the flavour I got from it.


I’ve always preferred flavour over clouds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Try it if you don’t like it sell it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Paul33 said:


> I think it’s the portability that I’m after. I’m a buyer in the scrap metal industry so I’m ALWAYS on the road or on site. It’s perfect for my pocket and for driving!
> 
> What is it like with the commercial coils?


Then I'm even more convinced that it is something that you have to at least try  

Unfortunately I have no experience with commercial coils on the BB. A friend of mine has used Kanger coils on it before and he was pleased with the results but that is very subjective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

I can’t say I have any experience with this one, but it’s that time of year when gifting yourself is especially appropriate, so I say doo eet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

I have recently started using the 1.8 ohm Nautilus coils in a BB with fruity juices and am quite impressed. More than good enough.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## 87hunter

I'm thinking the same thing. Unfortunately can only afford the sxk if I get one.


----------



## Paul33

Andre said:


> I have recently started using the 1.8 ohm Nautilus coils in a BB with fruity juices and am quite impressed. More than good enough.


Batteries must last FOREVER!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

87hunter said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. Unfortunately can only afford the sxk if I get one.


The SXK is a great place to start. I have an authentic now but only because I found enough love for the BB while using the SXK.
My friend has 4 clones and I vape on them from time to time and really enjoy the experience. 
Authentic is best but the clone is definitely worth it if the budget is a bit tight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Carnival said:


> I can’t say I have any experience with this one, but it’s that time of year when gifting yourself is especially appropriate, so I say doo eet!


This is my thinking!

My wife has already said I’m not getting anything vape related for Christmas cause she’s bored of buying them now so it’s up to me!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

TheV said:


> Then I'm even more convinced that it is something that you have to at least try
> 
> Unfortunately I have no experience with commercial coils on the BB. A friend of mine has used Kanger coils on it before and he was pleased with the results but that is very subjective


I might start with the commercial coils and see where I end but I know me and curiosity will win and I’ll end up building and experimenting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. Unfortunately can only afford the sxk if I get one.


With kids and Christmas and school holidays it’ll definitely be the sxk but I hear good things so it’s cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me the BB is one of the biggest Game Changers for me as is the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Paul33 - I have quite a few mods, but for convenience and performance, I always find myself with a BB in my pocket. The SXK version with an SXK EXOCET is a great place to start. My BB journey started and progressed similar to @TheV and now I have 3 authentic BBs with the 3 top attys: Flow, Exocet and Insider. So the SXKs was like girlfriends - and now the authentic are like wifes. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - I have quite a few mods, but for convenience and performance, I always find myself with a BB in my pocket. The SXK version with an SXK EXOCET is a great place to start. My BB journey started and progressed similar to @TheV and now I have 3 authentic BBs with the 3 top attys: Flow, Exocet and Insider. So the SXKs was like girlfriends - and now the authentic are like wifes.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Lol, and third time is always a charm.

Just you can have three BB's at the same time... wives, well that is a different story.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> Lol, and third time is always a charm.
> 
> Just you can have three BB's at the same time... wives, well that is a different story.
> 
> Regards



I have that too / 2ex and 1 current 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 87hunter

So I pulled out my kangertech top box mini and put the rba in to get a 'feeling' of restricted dtl. Don't know why I didn't do this earlier. I love it.
Now the hunt starts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - I have quite a few mods, but for convenience and performance, I always find myself with a BB in my pocket. The SXK version with an SXK EXOCET is a great place to start. My BB journey started and progressed similar to @TheV and now I have 3 authentic BBs with the 3 top attys: Flow, Exocet and Insider. So the SXKs was like girlfriends - and now the authentic are like wifes.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks @RenaldoRheeder 

I think that is where I’m gonna start too and see where my journey takes me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 116928
> 
> To BB or not to BB...?
> 
> That is the question but what is the answer? Trying to decide if I must spoil myself with love from myself...



@Paul33

“Whether ‘tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous …[desire]
Or to take arms against … [the guilt of spoiling oneself],
And by opposing end … [it].

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Lol, and third time is always a charm.
> 
> Just you can have three BB's at the same time... wives, well that is a different story.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance You can if you convert to Islam. However, you have to treat them all equally. If you buy a mod for one, you have to buy a mod for all of them.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

@UzziTherion has an Authentic BB and Odis Flow ti combo for sale for a wicked low price if anyone's interested in spoiling themselves for xmas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

What would you guys say is your favourite BB atty - Insider,exocet or flo and why is it your favourite.

I would like to know is one atty better suited for a specific flavour profile juice than another and whats the airflow diffrence on these 3 attys ?

I know not all might have tried all 3 attys but your input is apreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Stillwaters

I've only used the Exocet so can't make any comparisons. @RobFisher or @Amir should be able to give comment, some others here have also used all 3 but don't know who off- hand

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Clouds4Days said:


> What would you guys say is your favourite BB atty - Insider,exocet or flo and why is it your favourite.
> 
> I would like to know is one atty better suited for a specific flavour profile juice than another and whats the airflow diffrence on these 3 attys ?
> 
> I know not all might have tried all 3 attys but your input is apreciated.
> Thanks



@Clouds4Days - I have all 3, but I haven't sat down to compare then yet. Just on gutfeel, the Flow has the smoothest draw. I need to rebuild the Exocet to a similar build than the other 2. At this stage I can however say that I like all 3. 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 116928
> 
> To BB or not to BB...?
> 
> That is the question but what is the answer? Trying to decide if I must spoil myself with love from myself...


@Paul33 if u enjoy fruits and menthols th m this is an absolute must ... I make 2x28 wrapped in 34 at 27 to 30 it’s amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> What would you guys say is your favourite BB atty - Insider,exocet or flo and why is it your favourite.
> 
> I would like to know is one atty better suited for a specific flavour profile juice than another and whats the airflow diffrence on these 3 attys ?
> 
> I know not all might have tried all 3 attys but your input is apreciated.
> Thanks



Good question @Clouds4Days
While you were gone, @SAVapeGear made some notes for us on some of those questions here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/billet-box-mod-bb.t32941/page-41#post-617241

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Good question @Clouds4Days
> While you were gone, @SAVapeGear made some notes for us on some of those questions here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/billet-box-mod-bb.t32941/page-41#post-617241



Thanks @Silver from my undertanding of that the flavour on all 4 atties is exactly the same or is one better than the other but ever so slightly its hardly noticeable?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Silver from my undertanding of that the flavour on all 4 atties is exactly the same or is one better than the other but ever so slightly its hardly noticeable?


I don't run the same juice and same builds on all of them so can't give a accurate answer.

Comes down to airflow and build space and ease of build that one want.They are all good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Silver from my undertanding of that the flavour on all 4 atties is exactly the same or is one better than the other but ever so slightly its hardly noticeable?



Thanks @Clouds4Days 
Ya, thats a good question
I only have tried the Exocet - so i dont know - but I am very happy with the Exocet ease of building, wicking and the vape experience.


----------



## Amir

All 3 have a very similar kind of vape with good flavor. The major difference for me was ease of build, condensation build up in the drip tip and being 100% certain that it won’t leak. The insider was always hit and miss for me with leaking but when it was working man was it deliciously wet and the flavor lingers in your mouth. I found the flow to be a bit more airy but guessing the coil height and placement every time was becoming tiresome. I find the Exocet to be the most intuitive, easy to build, easy to wick atty for the BB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> I don't run the same juice and same builds on all of them so can't give a accurate answer.
> 
> Comes down to airflow and build space and ease of build that one want.They are all good.



So if you could choose say 2 atties, which would be your personal top 2 atties for the BB ?


----------



## Adephi

I have only tried the exocet and the subohm mini that comes standard with it. The mini is like sucking a tennisball through a hosepipe. Really tight draw. But the exocet set the bb alight. Really easy in all aspects and really brings all flavours to life.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me it either the Exocet or Flow as my first choices... and the Flow probably on top because it looks so good as well! The Insider is harder to get right and I sold my first two because I couldn't get them right... I got another insider because it also works in Tanko and I wanted to test it and when you get it right it's very nice. The bridge I use most is the Flow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> So if you could choose say 2 atties, which would be your personal top 2 atties for the BB ?


Exocet and Insider because of the build quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> Exocet and Insider because of the build quality.


And I am talking Authentic s here.


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> And I am talking Authentic s here.


Also,one can't get Authentic Exocets,that is why I went for the Flow because it was available.


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> @Paul33 if u enjoy fruits and menthols th m this is an absolute must ... I make 2x28 wrapped in 34 at 27 to 30 it’s amazing


I’m on the menthol train at the moment so I reckon I’m gonna do it!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

But if I go for Clouds4Days I like the Doggy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 87hunter

Paul33 said:


> I’m on the menthol train at the moment so I reckon I’m gonna do it!!!


Thanks for the thread. Answered questions I wanted to know the answers to. Got an sxk bb in the post

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> Thanks for the thread. Answered questions I wanted to know the answers to. Got an sxk bb in the post


Ah @87hunter im so jealous!!!!

You must send me pics and let me know your thoughts!!!!

Which one did you grab?


----------



## 87hunter

I was sent a pm by a member here. Was exactly on my budget. Should be here next week.
It's the sxk70 in black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> I was sent a pm by a member here. Was exactly on my budget. Should be here next week.
> It's the sxk70 in black.


Nice!!!


----------



## Paul33

So I gave in and bought a BB today with the insider

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> So I gave in and bought a BB today with the insider



Great to hear @Paul33 
Wishing you well with it. Enjoy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Paul33 , @87hunter , great news, just collected mine, a decision that was influenced by this thread. Hang on to your socks men, they are going to visit your neighbors without you. The flavour is amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Paul33
> Wishing you well with it. Enjoy


Thanks @Silver 

I couldn’t be an observer anymore!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> @Paul33 , @87hunter , great news, just collected mine, a decision that was influenced by this thread. Hang on to your socks men, they are going to visit your neighbors without you. The flavour is amazing


I’m glad my questions could help you along, that’s what this forum is all about I suppose @Room Fogger 

Which atty you using? And what build if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter

Room Fogger said:


> @Paul33 , @87hunter , great news, just collected mine, a decision that was influenced by this thread. Hang on to your socks men, they are going to visit your neighbors without you. The flavour is amazing


Awesome news, mine is in the post.
Is yours standard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> So I gave in and bought a BB today with the insider



pics please !!!

@Paul33

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Think it is the Exocet, with MTL Clapton, .61ohm's 2.5 I'd 5 twist.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

87hunter said:


> Awesome news, mine is in the post.
> Is yours standard?


Think it is standard except for the hands tip. Compliments it in totality.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> pics please !!!
> 
> @Paul33


Will have to wait till Christmas morning!!!

Present from my wife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Will have to wait till Christmas morning!!!
> 
> Present from my wife




the best type dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> the best type dude


The best type of present or the best type of wife?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Room Fogger said:


> Think it is the Exocet, with MTL Clapton, .61ohm's 2.5 I'd 5 twist.
> View attachment 117141
> View attachment 117142


How is the fused clapton on the BB?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> How is the fused clapton on the BB?



The Fused Clapton in a BB is the way to go! All mine have Fused Claptons 2.5mm between 0.3Ω and 0.65Ω. My preferred resistance is around the 0.55Ω mark.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> The best type of present or the best type of wife?




better go with wife here ....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> How is the fused clapton on the BB?


Really good, can't put it down. The flavour is amazing and I think the battery is going to last till next year. GREAT.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> The Fused Clapton in a BB is the way to go! All mine have Fused Claptons 2.5mm between 0.3Ω and 0.65Ω. My preferred resistance is around the 0.55Ω mark.


Thanks Rob. Will give it a try when i get the exocet. Dont think the kanger rba will do the clapton justice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

Anyone used the super fine MTL fused clapton wire? Or what wire is the bee's knee's for the BB?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks Rob. Will give it a try when i get the exocet. Dont think the kanger rba will do the clapton justice



Wish I could try an exocet for the first time again. Exocet in a BB with XXX and the whole universe start to make sense. Its really that good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Shatter said:


> Anyone used the super fine MTL fused clapton wire? Or what wire is the bee's knee's for the BB?


I used for the build today, it is super cooperation for the job.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter

Room Fogger said:


> I used for the build today, it is super cooperation for the job.


You enjoying the BB so far @Room Fogger ? I decided to get the black one from sirvape, and when i went to order one they were out of stock again

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Shatter Haven't been able to put it down. Eina man, hope they get more a.s.a.p. I can now see why they are so popular, it is a great device. Good luck with the hunt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> @Shatter Haven't been able to put it down. Eina man, hope they get more a.s.a.p. I can now see why they are so popular, it is a great device. Good luck with the hunt.


I’m so keen to get going and start using mine but wife rules trump my desire so In the words of my kids “two more sleeps till Christmas morning”

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> The Fused Clapton in a BB is the way to go! All mine have Fused Claptons 2.5mm between 0.3Ω and 0.65Ω. My preferred resistance is around the 0.55Ω mark.


Is that in the Exocet or the Insider @Rob Fisher ?
Exocet was out of stock so I went with the Inside purely cause I had no choice.


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> I’m so keen to get going and start using mine but wife rules trump my desire so In the words of my kids “two more sleeps till Christmas morning”


I can relate to your pain and anguish! But what a day you are going to have after those 2 sleeps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> I’m so keen to get going and start using mine but wife rules trump my desire so In the words of my kids “two more sleeps till Christmas morning”


Same boat bud... same boat.... been staring at the package all week, mom kept referring to it as the “bullet box” so I guess it’s already been named

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

But in more exciting Christmas Vape news my kids have bought me juice so it’s gonna be an all round tinkering fest once I’m allowed to start using it!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter

Just till 12:01AM then its morning lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> I can relate to your pain and anguish! But what a day you are going to have after those 2 sleeps!


I can’t wait!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Shatter said:


> Just till 12:01AM then its morning lol


You tell my wife...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Shatter said:


> Just till 12:01AM then its morning lol


I don’t think my security company will enjoy the false alarm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Same boat bud... same boat.... been staring at the package all week, mom kept referring to it as the “bullet box” so I guess it’s already been named

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Paul33 Actually, big pot of coffee might keep you going until then, so actually one sleep and a helluva long 18 hour wait! Enjoy the tinkering, and may you have plenty of merry clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> @Paul33 Actually, big pot of coffee might keep you going until then, so actually one sleep and a helluva long 18 hour wait! Enjoy the tinkering, and may you have plenty of merry clouds


Thanks bud. Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Is that in the Exocet or the Insider @Rob Fisher ?
> Exocet was out of stock so I went with the Inside purely cause I had no choice.



I use it in all my bridges... Flow, Exocet and Insider @Paul33 but as you can see the Flow is my favorite!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Same boat bud... same boat.... been staring at the package all week, mom kept referring to it as the “bullet box” so I guess it’s already been named


@Smoke_A_Llama , enjoy the anticipation. It is a bullet, it's gone make your tastebuds break the sound barrier

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> I use it in all my bridges... Flow, Exocet and Insider @Paul33 but as you can see the Flow is my favorite!
> View attachment 117169


I see that!!!

Do you know if the flows are available locally? Couldn’t seem to find anything anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> I see that!!!
> 
> Do you know if the flows are available locally? Couldn’t seem to find anything anywhere.



Nope there are none available at the moment but there is talk of a Stainless steel version (Cheaper than the current Titanium versions) coming out in limited quantities. As soon as I get an indication of price I will do a group buy interest post.

I do have a spare Flow if you want it? R1,500 plus shipping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope there are none available at the moment but there is talk of a Stainless steel version (Cheaper than the current Titanium versions) coming out in limited quantities. As soon as I get an indication of price I will do a group buy interest post.
> 
> I do have a spare Flow if you want it? R1,500 plus shipping.


Appreciate the offer but kids have bled me dry these holidays so far and still 3 weeks to go so I’ll wait and see what price point the stainless version comes in at.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter

Really jealous! Mine will only arrive in Winterton on wed/thursday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> Really jealous! Mine will only arrive in Winterton on wed/thursday


That’s a looooong wait!!!


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope there are none available at the moment but there is talk of a Stainless steel version (Cheaper than the current Titanium versions) coming out in limited quantities. As soon as I get an indication of price I will do a group buy interest post.
> 
> I do have a spare Flow if you want it? R1,500 plus shipping.



Uncle @Rob Fisher 1st option to @Paul33 but if he doesn’t want it I will gladly take it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher 1st option to @Paul33 but if he doesn’t want it I will gladly take it



Cool... it's yours @incredible_hullk! It was a spare I bought off the forum last week because it was just sitting there... I haven't even opened the box.  PM me your details and I will ship it as soon as TCG opens again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Cool... it's yours @incredible_hullk! It was a spare I bought off the forum last week because it was just sitting there... I haven't even opened the box.  PM me your details and I will ship it as soon as TCG opens again.


Nice @incredible_hullk 

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## incredible_hullk

Paul33 said:


> Nice @incredible_hullk
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!!


Thx @Paul33 ... thanks for the help out for me getting one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @Paul33 ... thanks for the help out for me getting one


Tis the season for giving

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @Paul33 ... thanks for the help out for me getting one


Let me know how you find it once you get it. I’d like to hear your opinion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Paul33 said:


> So I gave in and bought a BB today with the insider



Enjoy @Paul33 - many happy vapes. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter

Paul33 said:


> That’s a looooong wait!!!


I'm sure it will be worth it.
Have to plan a trip into town to collect it and some other vape mail.
Please let me know how you find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Enjoy @Paul33 - many happy vapes.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanking you kindly @RenaldoRheeder 

Appreciate it!


----------



## TheV

Congratulations to the new BB owners. I hope you all enjoy this wonderful journey!
There is a wealth of information on this forum regarding the BBs... do take advantage of that 

Happy vaping all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

One more sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

No more sleeps!!

Merry Christmas beautiful people

It’s beautiful and I’d love it more if I could get the boro glass off!!! It’s seized/welded shut!!!!!!!

Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> No more sleeps!!
> 
> Merry Christmas beautiful people
> 
> It’s beautiful and I’d love it more if I could get the boro glass off!!! It’s seized/welded shut!!!!!!!
> 
> Any suggestions?



Rubber gloves and put pressure on the sides when sliding down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Rubber gloves and put pressure on the sides when sliding down


Shot dude but I didn’t get rubber gloves for Christmas...

Will go searching through the house!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> Shot dude but I didn’t get rubber gloves for Christmas...
> 
> Will go searching through the house!!


Anything “grippy” will do like elastic bands


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Anything “grippy” will do like elastic bands


Will go play detective!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

I think it’ll be there FOREVER!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Guess I got lucky with mine, just needed thumbs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Guess I got lucky with mine, just needed thumbs



VERY lucky!


----------



## Room Fogger

@Paul33 @Smoke_A_Llama , enjoy your prezzies, prepare for a trip into paradise! . Pressure on the side of the glass only, otherwise it will crack. Once you get it off the first time, it will get easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> @Paul33 @Smoke_A_Llama , enjoy your prezzies, prepare for a trip into paradise! . Pressure on the side of the glass only, otherwise it will crack. Once you get it off the first time, it will get easier.


@Room Fogger thanks bud!!

So far it’s very good to look at but having NO luck getting he glass off. 

Pressure on the sides, top, bottom, middle, everywhere. No movement. 

No charmed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Paul33 said:


> @Room Fogger thanks bud!!
> 
> So far it’s very good to look at but having NO luck getting he glass off.
> 
> Pressure on the sides, top, bottom, middle, everywhere. No movement.
> 
> No charmed.


Have you tried kitchen gloves for grip?
Getting it off initially can be problematic.
Once you have it off just make sure you lube the frame before replacing the glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

TheV said:


> Have you tried kitchen gloves for grip?
> Getting it off initially can be problematic.
> Once you have it off just make sure you lube the frame before replacing the glass.


SUCCESS @TheV !!!!!

No kitchen gloves but wrapped my thumb in sticky tape stolen from my son!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Paul33 said:


> SUCCESS @TheV !!!!!
> 
> No kitchen gloves but wrapped my thumb in sticky tape stolen from my son!


Awesome. Enjoy the new toys bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Enjoy it @Paul33 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Paul33 said:


> SUCCESS @TheV !!!!!
> 
> No kitchen gloves but wrapped my thumb in sticky tape stolen from my son!


 Congrats on your purchase and hope it goes better with it from here on. Please remember to lube all o- rings and the borro tank so that the glass seals properly and is easier to slide open

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Stillwaters said:


> Congrats on your purchase and hope it goes better with it from here on. Please remember to lube all o- rings and the borro tank so that the glass seals properly and is easier to slide open
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks!!!

Lubed them to death. Wasn’t going to deal with that again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Gonna coil and wick the insider a little later on. 

Any advice/pointers/general awesome things you all can pass on?


----------



## TheV

Paul33 said:


> Gonna coil and wick the insider a little later on.
> 
> Any advice/pointers/general awesome things you all can pass on?


Here is a link to some build tips for the Insider:
SXK BILLET BOX - Reviews & Discussions

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Paul33 said:


> Gonna coil and wick the insider a little later on.
> 
> Any advice/pointers/general awesome things you all can pass on?


All I can say is "Enjoy the experience". It's an awesome device, easy to use, easy to carry around

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

TheV said:


> Here is a link to some build tips for the Insider:
> SXK BILLET BOX - Reviews & Discussions


Thanking you kindly. 

Gonna read. Then eat. Then build and wick.m and fill. Then probably eat more and have power nap(kids were up at 3am) then check for leaks and give it a go!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

We rooting for you @Paul33 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> We rooting for you @Paul33 !



Magic @Silver !!

It’s coiled and wicked and has been sitting for about 40 mns and no juice has poured out onto the table. Small miracles. 

Gonna give it a toot just now and we shall see if I’m as clever as my mommy always told me I was!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Magic @Silver !!
> 
> It’s coiled and wicked and has been sitting for about 40 mns and no juice has poured out onto the table. Small miracles.
> 
> Gonna give it a toot just now and we shall see if I’m as clever as my mommy always told me I was!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Guess I got lucky with mine, just needed thumbs


 The suspense is killing me, or are you in your neighbors yard looking for you socks!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 87hunter

Room Fogger said:


> The suspense is killing me, or are you in your neighbors yard looking for you socks!


Me too. Two sleeps hopefully and I get mine.

Don' Have access to fancy coils so will have to make some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> The suspense is killing me, or are you in your neighbors yard looking for you socks!


Family lunch ... haven’t had a chance to explore Bullet too much

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33

Right....

Absolutely no leaking, not one dry hit, flavour is there but sliiiigggghhhhtttyyy lacking. 

I put a micro alien (I think), came out at 0.45ohm and firing at 23w. 

Wicking is super duper simple in this insider and the billet is performing like a rockstar. 

Thanks to all for persuading/talking me into grabbing one. 

Next is the Exocet and Some fused Clapton’s for the insider and a second boro and I’m a happy chappy.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 117293


What juice u running @Paul33


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> What juice u running @Paul33


Got Panama in there @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter

@Paul33 Please let me know what the exocet is like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> @Paul33 Please let me know what the exocet is like


I will with absolute pleasure when I grab one. Probably in the next week or so I’d guess knowing me!


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

As requested @Room Fogger

Sadly the front panel rattles badly, but suppose that’s the nature of clones (will look for prestik later) 

But otherwise everything looks good, building the exo now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> View attachment 117361
> As requested @Room Fogger
> 
> Sadly the front panel rattles badly, but suppose that’s the nature of clones (will look for prestik later)
> 
> But otherwise everything looks good, building the exo now


Congrats dude!!

I’m loving mine with the insider! Let me know what build and how the Exocet performs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> Congrats dude!!
> 
> I’m loving mine with the insider! Let me know what build and how the Exocet performs!


Made a 6 wrap 28/36 fused clapton 2,5 mm... no leaking and waiting for the cotton to break in, love how quiet the draw is

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## 87hunter

Went in to the office today to see if my bb arrived. Sadly not.
Difficult time of year to be waiting for exciting things.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> Went in to the office today to see if my bb arrived. Sadly not.
> Difficult time of year to be waiting for exciting things.


I hear you. Also waiting isn’t one of strongest qualities...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Got my fancy schmancy wire from @BumbleBee (you good thing you)



Flavour is spot on in the Insider at 1ohm and 15w!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Made a 6 wrap 28/36 fused clapton 2,5 mm... no leaking and waiting for the cotton to break in, love how quiet the draw is


How’s the Exocet treating you @Smoke_A_Llama?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Not bad, flavour is on par with the serpent (was hoping for more ) hopefully it's just because of wicking it just picked an insider up so Will build both tonight and see


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Not bad, flavour is on par with the serpent (was hoping for more ) hopefully it's just because of wicking it just picked an insider up so Will build both tonight and see


Cool


----------



## Paul33

My BB battery compartment is super tight to get battteries in and out and because of that my battery wraps are tearing. 

Any advice?

Please. 

Thanks kind folk!


----------



## TheV

Paul33 said:


> My BB battery compartment is super tight to get battteries in and out and because of that my battery wraps are tearing.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Thanks kind folk!


How do you get the batteries out?
I hold my BB firmly and them hit it in the palm of my hand to knock the battery out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> My BB battery compartment is super tight to get battteries in and out and because of that my battery wraps are tearing.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Thanks kind folk!


Yip. Press the negative pin in the BB down with you thump. But press really hard. It will eventually bend a bit and make replacing bats easier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

TheV said:


> How do you get the batteries out?
> I hold my BB firmly and them hit it in the palm of my hand to knock the battery out.


I’ll try that in the meantime but I’ll have to give it an almighty beating. This thing is tight!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yip. Press the negative pin in the BB down with you thump. But press really hard. It will eventually bend a bit and make replacing bats easier


This too shall be done and hopefully over time it loosens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

But so far I think I prefer my BB over my wife

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Paul33 said:


> My BB battery compartment is super tight to get battteries in and out and because of that my battery wraps are tearing.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Thanks kind folk!



@Paul33 - I found that some battery wraps are thicker and is not really suitable for the BB


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I agree. If i use those cheapy superhero wraps i have less of an issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Paul33 - I found that some battery wraps are thicker and is not really suitable for the BB
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Well 2 have to be rewrapped now so I’ll go for the thinner ones and see if that helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter

How you guys finding the Bb's?
Aramex said mine should be with me tomorrow. All 4 parcels of vape mail arrive tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

87hunter said:


> How you guys finding the Bb's?
> Aramex said mine should be with me tomorrow. All 4 parcels of vape mail arrive tomorrow


Im absolutely crazy about mine. To put into perspective. I used to love huge airflow. But since i received mine, my Wotofo Conquerer has been sitting gathering dust.
Did it take time to get used to the restricted airflow? Yes
Is it a shlep rebuilding the RBA? Yes
Does it destroy battery wraps? Yes
Will i ever part with my BB? HELL NO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## 87hunter

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im absolutely crazy about mine. To put into perspective. I used to love huge airflow. But since i received mine, my Wotofo Conquerer has been sitting gathering dust.
> Did it take time to get used to the restricted airflow? Yes
> Is it a shlep rebuilding the RBA? Yes
> Does it destroy battery wraps? Yes
> Will i ever part with my BB? HELL NO!


I've been dripping and squonking only for the last month, but feel this will be perfect as I drive a lot. How long does a tank last you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

87hunter said:


> I've been dripping and squonking only for the last month, but feel this will be perfect as I drive a lot. How long does a tank last you?


Depends on your build. Im currently running twisted kanthal at 0.8 and tank lasts me about half a day and i vape a crap load

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> I've been dripping and squonking only for the last month, but feel this will be perfect as I drive a lot. How long does a tank last you?


I hear you bud. I also drive a LOT and the BB has been perfect for that. I was dripping only and it was a pain and to be honest I’ve barely touched my Goon since I got this little mod. 

Been a big winner for me.

Took me a while to find a build I was happy with in it but I’m happy now so alls well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im absolutely crazy about mine. To put into perspective. I used to love huge airflow. But since i received mine, my Wotofo Conquerer has been sitting gathering dust.
> Did it take time to get used to the restricted airflow? Yes
> Is it a shlep rebuilding the RBA? Yes
> Does it destroy battery wraps? Yes
> Will i ever part with my BB? HELL NO!


On the destroying battery wrap note, if you take out the boro and give the bb a light smack into the palm of your hand the battery comes out and no more torn battery wraps. 

I went through 3 wraps trying to pry them out until I discovered that you just need to give it a spanking for them to cooperate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

So....

I just placed an order for an Exocet and it should arrive tomorrow. 

Me and this insider just aren’t bonding 

No leaking or dry hits yet and flavour is good but the gurgling when I take a toot is driving me INSANE and I can’t get it to go away. 

Less wick, more wick, bigger coil, small coil, fancy coil, plain coil, cotton bacon, royal wick, streaky cotton. I just get it to stop. 

So the Exocet will be built and wicked tomorrow when it decides to arrive and hopefully I’ll be happier then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> So....
> 
> I just placed an order for an Exocet and it should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Me and this insider just aren’t bonding
> 
> No leaking or dry hits yet and flavour is good but the gurgling when I take a toot is driving me INSANE and I can’t get it to go away.
> 
> Less wick, more wick, bigger coil, small coil, fancy coil, plain coil, cotton bacon, royal wick, streaky cotton. I just get it to stop.
> 
> So the Exocet will be built and wicked tomorrow when it decides to arrive and hopefully I’ll be happier then.



Wishing you well with it @Paul33 
hope it works well for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Wishing you well with it @Paul33
> hope it works well for you


Thank you sir. 

Not unhappy with the insider, just not 100% happy!!

I’ll let you know how I do with the Exocet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

So my Exocet arrived today courtesy of Vapors Corner and delivered by Dawn Wing!!!




The only device in my house that could fire it was the iStick Power Nano




6 wrap fused clapton came out to 0.79 at 18.5w. 

Wicked with cotton bacon and juiced with Panama. 

I’m super happy and impressed with myself. 

No leaks. No dry hits 2 tanks later. 

Flavour is phenomenal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 118092
> 
> 
> So my Exocet arrived today courtesy of Vapors Corner and delivered by Dawn Wing!!!
> 
> View attachment 118093
> 
> 
> The only device in my house that could fire it was the iStick Power Nano
> 
> View attachment 118094
> 
> 
> 6 wrap fused clapton came out to 0.79 at 18.5w.
> 
> Wicked with cotton bacon and juiced with Panama.
> 
> I’m super happy and impressed with myself.
> 
> No leaks. No dry hits 2 tanks later.
> 
> Flavour is phenomenal



I must really try this combo 

Congratulations man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I must really try this combo
> 
> Congratulations man


I agree, you must. 

I wa doubtful as to how much better it was going to be but it is much better. 

I think the secret is the extra wick compared to the Insider. Seems to be an all round better Vape!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> I agree, you must.
> 
> I wa doubtful as to how much better it was going to be but it is much better.
> 
> I think the secret is the extra wick compared to the Insider. Seems to be an all round better Vape!!



Still playing around with my exo wicking... find i need to rewick the insider basically every third tank ( bakery juice )

But Panama sounds exactly like my dream flavour profile for sure , guess the hunt is on !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Still playing around with my exo wicking... find i need to rewick the insider basically every third tank ( bakery juice )
> 
> But Panama sounds exactly like my dream flavour profile for sure , guess the hunt is on !


Panama in here is fantastic. Gringo as well. 

But I’m superbly happy so far with the Exocet. I’m glad I spent the money without my wife’s approval!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

But true story this Exocet is excellent. 

Thanks to @TheV for the pics of his wicking under the pitstop thread. Followed it and it’s spot on so far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Paul33 said:


> But true story this Exocet is excellent.
> 
> Thanks to @TheV for the pics of his wicking under the pitstop thread. Followed it and it’s spot on so far!


Glad it helped and really happy to hear you are enjoying the Exo! Vape on bud!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

TheV said:


> Glad it helped and really happy to hear you are enjoying the Exo! Vape on bud!!


So far it’s the business. 

We’ll see if my wicking holds up over night but I’m hopeful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

So glad for you @Paul33 !!
Its great when you get something that works well for you
Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> So glad for you @Paul33 !!
> Its great when you get something that works well for you
> Enjoy!


Thanks @Silver 

I’m truly loving this setup now!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter

Loving this thread. Phoned aramex, mine is finally being delivered tomorrow. Catch is, tomorrow is the one day this week I'm out of town. Being delivered to the shop near my office and Monday is funday. Whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> Loving this thread. Phoned aramex, mine is finally being delivered tomorrow. Catch is, tomorrow is the one day this week I'm out of town. Being delivered to the shop near my office and Monday is funday. Whoop whoop


That’s awesome dude!

Not cool that you won’t be there to receive but at least it’ll be there when you get back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> So far it’s the business.
> 
> We’ll see if my wicking holds up over night but I’m hopeful!


No leaks overnight 

Wicking held up!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

So I’m the interest of science I pulled the fused clapton out of the Exocet and built a 24g kanthal 9 wrap 3mm ID coil. 




Lowered the coil 




Wicked with streaky cotton. I found 3mm ID perfect to fill the juice hole on the top cap, no fluffing or prodding needed. 




Juiced up with Hazeworks Crush and glass juiced before sliding on (I’ve learnt my lesson)




All put together and came out to 0.8ohm which was the aim 




Letting it stand now to check for leaks but so far so good and flavour is pretty darn good with the plain round wire!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Next up will be a 3mm fused clapton to see how that goes. 

Always in search of that perfect vape...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

I’m bored so I just did the 3 mm fused clapton. 

0.89 ohms. 

MUCH better than the round wire. Flavour has all the different notes and subtleties to it. 

Much better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> I’m bored so I just did the 3 mm fused clapton.
> 
> 0.89 ohms.
> 
> MUCH better than the round wire. Flavour has all the different notes and subtleties to it.
> 
> Much better.



Is that with that superfine Vandy Vape fused clapton wire @Paul33 ?
Thanks for the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Is that with that superfine Vandy Vape fused clapton wire @Paul33 ?
> Thanks for the feedback


Same one @Silver 

It was either 6 or 7 wraps 3mm ID. 

I wasn’t paying attention cause I was waiting for the rained out cricket to start 

It’s absolute magic wire. Easy to work with and perfect for higher ohm builds in the smaller atties. 

I did build with in the goon 24 but it didn’t work too well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

That’s the one. 

Compliments to @TheV for introducing me to it. Life changing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter

After two or three weeks my parcels finally arrived! Cannot wait to open them when I get home tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 118303
> 
> That’s the one.
> 
> Compliments to @TheV for introducing me to it. Life changing.


Where did you buy that wire from?
I only have 26ga Nichrome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

87hunter said:


> Where did you buy that wire from?
> I only have 26ga Nichrome



Vape king or the vape guy ( but I think he might be out if stock )

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Vape king or the vape guy ( but I think he might be out if stock )


I got the last one from the Vape guy last year but he might been restocked. 

Vape king does stock it. 

26g nichrome would work in there for sure though!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 87hunter

Please can somebody help me, how do i get the boro out?
Looks like I slide it, but just wanna be certain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

87hunter said:


> Please can somebody help me, how do i get the boro out?
> Looks like I slide it, but just wanna be certain



Unscrew the drip tip holder and it will drop out. Use a R2 coin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

To remove the glass you slide it down and it will be very tight the first time... always always lube the square O-Ring with PG or juice before putting the glass back. And while you are at it lube all the O-RIngs of the Boro top and bottom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 87hunter

Thank you @Rob Fisher , slightly different to what I am used too

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher , slightly different to what I am used too


Did you get the glass off? 

Mine was a complete and utter SOB to get off.


----------



## 87hunter

Initial impressions

The covers have a slight bit of play, not enough to warrant a complaint
It looks good, maybe not a fan of the silver ring below the drip tip as I would have preferred full black
Exocet is easy to wick, boro comes out easily now I know how and fits nice and snug.
button is located better for right handed use. I am right handed, but after a rugby injury I do a lot of things including vaping left handed
Battery is going to be a mission to get out.

The BB fires almost immediately, set on 20ish Watts its a nice smooth draw with just the right amount of airflow for it to not feel like I am sucking on a hose pipe.
The flavor is nice and concentrated (xxx), very satisfying. It seems not to be a juice hog which is a winner.

Would I drop R5k on the original? I've never tried the original and for now the sxk bb fulfills my needs so not yet.
What would I improve? The battery housing
If I could only have one mod would this be it? Probably not as it is not as versatile as my other mods, but it will definitely be my daily go to mod

The biggest question is would I replace it should I break it? Definitely YES.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> Initial impressions
> 
> The covers have a slight bit of play, not enough to warrant a complaint
> It looks good, maybe not a fan of the silver ring below the drip tip as I would have preferred full black
> Exocet is easy to wick, boro comes out easily now I know how and fits nice and snug.
> button is located better for right handed use. I am right handed, but after a rugby injury I do a lot of things including vaping left handed
> Battery is going to be a mission to get out.
> 
> The BB fires almost immediately, set on 20ish Watts its a nice smooth draw with just the right amount of airflow for it to not feel like I am sucking on a hose pipe.
> The flavor is nice and concentrated (xxx), very satisfying. It seems not to be a juice hog which is a winner.
> 
> Would I drop R5k on the original? I've never tried the original and for now the sxk bb fulfills my needs so not yet.
> What would I improve? The battery housing
> If I could only have one mod would this be it? Probably not as it is not as versatile as my other mods, but it will definitely be my daily go to mod
> 
> The biggest question is would I replace it should I break it? Definitely YES.


I’m much happier with mine with the Exocet instead of the insider. 

When you take the battery out press on the negative post to make it a bit looser. I hold the boro and smack the B.B. lightly into my other hand. Battery just pops out now. 

I love mine. Have barely touched any other device I have and for work it’s perfect. 

One day when I’m big and I might invest in an authentic but that’s a long way off as this sxk is pretty damn good in book.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Great write-up @87hunter !
Wishing you well with it

Am with you on the right handed vs left handed comment
I prefer to vape with my left hand most of the time and i sometimes block the airholes. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Silver said:


> Great write-up @87hunter !
> Wishing you well with it
> 
> Am with you on the right handed vs left handed comment
> I prefer to vape with my left hand most of the time and i sometimes block the airholes. Lol.



The "italian" grip has become my default for left hand use ... not recommended with wet or slippery hands though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Just flip the BB around and use your index or middle finger to press the button. Opens up the vents as well.

Comes in handy to open up your right hand to hold your beer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

@Cornelius this rebuild and rewick is for you as promised. Hope it helps you with some questions you had dude! Thought I would post it here to maybe help others same time!





3mm 6wrap with the Vandy Vape mtl fused clapton you want to get. 






Please excuse the skew coil. I had my son sitting on my shoulders 




Wicked and fluffed a bit. I find a 3mm ID when wicked fills the juice port perfectly without having to fluff the cotton to death!







Filled with Red Pill!!!




0.93 ohm at 15.2w. Pure bliss.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## shaun2707

Awesome breakdown here @Paul33, think this is going to help out a lot of people with getting the build right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

Awesome mate. It will definitely help a couple of us with our builds. Exactly what I am aiming for 

Thank you so much for the great breakdown. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Cornelius said:


> Awesome mate. It will definitely help a couple of us with our builds. Exactly what I am aiming for
> 
> Thank you so much for the great breakdown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


You’re more than welcome!

Glad to have helped.


----------



## Paul33

I reckon I will chuck a little itty bitty alien in the Exocet next. 

You know, purely in the interest of science!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 118614
> 
> 
> I reckon I will chuck a little itty bitty alien in the Exocet next.
> 
> You know, purely in the interest of science!!



If I'm not mistaken @RiaanRed made a set for Mr @Rob Fisher A while back ... definitely worth a query

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If I'm not mistaken @RiaanRed made a set for Mr @Rob Fisher A while back ... definitely worth a query



He did indeed and a 2.5mm alien works great in the Exocet and Flow!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> He did indeed and a 2.5mm alien works great in the Exocet and Flow!


Made for you @Rob Fisher or available to buy? I was looking at the Bubble Wraps aliens at sir Vape today and they looked quite cool!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Made for you @Rob Fisher or available to buy? I was looking at the Bubble Wraps aliens at sir Vape today and they looked quite cool!



Made specifically for me but the Bubble Wrap coils are also nice... I use those too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Made specifically for me but the Bubble Wrap coils are also nice... I use those too!


Cool. I’ll grab a set tomorrow and see how we go. Thanking you kindly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> @Cornelius this rebuild and rewick is for you as promised. Hope it helps you with some questions you had dude! Thought I would post it here to maybe help others same time!
> 
> View attachment 118585
> View attachment 118586
> 
> 
> 3mm 6wrap with the Vandy Vape mtl fused clapton you want to get.
> 
> View attachment 118587
> View attachment 118588
> View attachment 118589
> 
> 
> Please excuse the skew coil. I had my son sitting on my shoulders
> 
> View attachment 118590
> 
> 
> Wicked and fluffed a bit. I find a 3mm ID when wicked fills the juice port perfectly without having to fluff the cotton to death!
> 
> View attachment 118591
> View attachment 118592
> View attachment 118593
> View attachment 118594
> 
> 
> Filled with Red Pill!!!
> 
> View attachment 118595
> 
> 
> 0.93 ohm at 15.2w. Pure bliss.



nice one bro !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> nice one bro !


Thanks dude.


----------



## 87hunter

Needed that. Thank you. Was getting muted flavour today. Rewick and it's good, just dry hits. I'll give that a go tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> Needed that. Thank you. Was getting muted flavour today. Rewick and it's good, just dry hits. I'll give that a go tomorrow


Hope it comes right!

Post some pics and we can see what we can do to help! Muted flavour is not cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

87hunter said:


> Needed that. Thank you. Was getting muted flavour today. Rewick and it's good, just dry hits. I'll give that a go tomorrow



Also check if your resistance jumps when firing which will also cause a dry hit .... happened to me before I started tightening the boro lock/drip tip holder with a coin

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter

My ohms are definitely lumping, thanks @Smoke_A_Llama 

Third day and I am loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

These are some good looking little fused claptons. Gonna fit very nicely in the Exocet me thinks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Removed a wrap cause otherwise it would’ve been massive in there!!




Fitted beautifully. 

Came out at 0.32ohm which is lower than I would’ve like BUT at 24w Red Pill came alive. 

I wasn’t terribly impressed with it before but my oh my it’s a different juice with this coil in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

